# Just had my photo shoot :)



## TJ_

Alright guys just a quick update, just finished my shoot (thank **** for that!) so now I'm off gear and hopefully my health gets back to normal, here's a pic, not sure how I feel about the end result but I'm glad it's all over and done with!

cheers


----------



## stone14

excellent transformation dude, well done.do you mean your off aas for good or just till the problem is resolved? what bf% are you there 5%??


----------



## Sambuca

look epic gj


----------



## Marshan

Hat off and a slap on the back...excellent work man!! ''Not sure abt end result'...get out of it man...well done, take a bow!!!


----------



## Guest

How long between the two pics?

Great results


----------



## stone14

how long has this transformation took? there is a 10week transformation comp going on, not sure if its over yet.


----------



## Breda

You look like you train in the 1st pic but you look a lot better in tge 2nd well done mate be happy


----------



## stone14

whats your pre and post weight tj?


----------



## TJ_

the first pic was after a filthy bulk consisting off kfcs and dominoes on test, superdrol and deca, the pics are 10 weeks apart, I was bloated to **** though lost well over a stone in water alone! and came in at 4.95% on the 9 point caliper check, although I don't feel I was that lean I'd say I looked more like 7%


----------



## TJ_

stone14 said:


> whats your pre and post weight tj?


14.7 stone, 11.9 stone lol


----------



## stone14

TJ_ said:


> the first pic was after a filthy bulk consisting off kfcs and dominoes on test, superdrol and deca, the pics are 10 weeks apart, I was bloated to **** though lost well over a stone in water alone! and came in at 4.95% on the 9 point caliper check, although I don't feel I was that lean I'd say I looked more like 7%


so my guess was 0.05% off lol, no id defo say your calps are right from that pic.


----------



## Sambuca

how tall are you mate?

did you prep yourself?


----------



## stone14

TJ_ said:


> the first pic was after a filthy bulk consisting off kfcs and dominoes on test, superdrol and deca, the pics are 10 weeks apart, I was bloated to **** though lost well over a stone in water alone! and came in at 4.95% on the 9 point caliper check, although I don't feel I was that lean I'd say I looked more like 7%


that's the comp get stuck in lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229834-10-week-transformation-competition-jvd.html


----------



## BestBefore1989

Holy cow !

Well done. :thumb:

reps sent


----------



## warsteiner

Awesome change in 10 weeks.


----------



## sprayer

Great transformation dude! Are you able to maintain that look or is it just to friggin hard? I woukd imagine maintaining 5% would be ridiculous and probably not healthy anyway.

Was that a shoot for a supplement, take this twice a day and go from this to that in 10weeks


----------



## G-man99

Looking great mate, sort of inspiration I'm looking for.

Currently looking at coaches and seeing them results in 10 weeks is getting me more and more inclined to use one.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## hum4ncry

What stuff u used for cutting and what diet?

Results are quite astonishing for just 10 weeks


----------



## k8tjane

Bl00dy amazing :thumb:


----------



## TJ_

Sambuca said:


> how tall are you mate?
> 
> did you prep yourself?


I'd like to say 5 10 but it's more 5 9 lol and no, I was under the guidance of somebody else, however I ****ed my water load and carb deplete right up, my own fault though


----------



## ironman1985bcn

seems like you've been through some hard times for that transformation there mate, well done...!


----------



## Sambuca

TJ_ said:


> I'd like to say 5 10 but it's more 5 9 lol and no, I was under the guidance of somebody else, however I ****ed my water load and carb deplete right up, my own fault though


did well mate. will only do better in the future as well. 10 week cut is pretty quick but something I am looking to do next time I cut. any longer id go mad lol

can you say anything you did food/ped/training wise?


----------



## DefoDJ

Inspiring dude .. inspiring .. and no I am not showing my mrs


----------



## marknorthumbria

well done looking really lean,

another one to the off gear club now lets cry together while we get fat


----------



## B4PJS

Awesome work pal :thumb: Should be proud of the end result


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing work mate, madness what can be achieved in as little as 10 weeks.


----------



## rectus

Did you get those pants from M&S?


----------



## marknorthumbria

@MuscleFood

im sure this would be the winning transformation out of all of the ones listen on your site! give this man some free chicken


----------



## Aslan

Awesome transformation there mate. Well done.

What was the shoot for?


----------



## Jon.B

Awesome transformation mate, lean as feck. What was your bodyfat percentage before cutting?


----------



## tamara

Look gorgeous!


----------



## Machette

Amazing my friend! Awesome you say your off gear and hope to get better; whats happen?

What cycle were you on?

10 weeks amazing transformation...


----------



## sprayer

Where did you feel physicaly better the before cut or after cut? Am I wrong in thinking being that lean makes you feel crappy?


----------



## marknorthumbria

sprayer said:


> Where did you feel physicaly better the before cut or after cut? Am I wrong in thinking being that lean makes you feel crappy?


its probably all the tren he took to get that lean that made him feel crappy mate haha -


----------



## CG2507

Great work mate, that's a stunning change.


----------



## MuscleFood

marknorthumbria said:


> @MuscleFood
> 
> im sure this would be the winning transformation out of all of the ones listen on your site! give this man some free chicken


Agreed I need some better before and after shots like seen on the site. If he as these


----------



## TJ_

I was just under 15% body fat pre-cut, I started to encounter pretty severe heart palpitations, they progressively got worse and I developed anxiety as a result. I had to finish 2 weeks early which was a bit of a shame! I don't think being lean makes you feel crappy I think the diet/exercise intensity that comes with it does, as for maintaining 5% I don't think that's sensible, it puts your body under a lot of stress and long term I think you will encounter serious health problems as a result, I plan to just float around at around 10% and maybe 13 and a half stone. On my cut all I took was long esthered test, I dropped that 4 weeks out and switched to low dosed var which I continued until my shoot for the muscle preservation, hardness and vascularity. With gear and cutting I'm a strong believer in less is more, it's your diet and training that shape your physique and if your going to take steroids you should be able to justify every single compound, not just chuck anything into your body because it works for someone you know that has a good body.


----------



## SCOOT123

TJ_ said:


> Alright guys just a quick update, just finished my shoot (thank **** for that!) so now I'm off gear and hopefully my health gets back to normal, here's a pic, not sure how I feel about the end result but I'm glad it's all over and done with!
> 
> cheers


I am straight but almost attracted to you - WELL DONE SIR!


----------



## TJ_

MuscleFood said:


> Agreed I need some better before and after shots like seen on the site. If he as these


I can private mail you/send you all my progress pictures taken at various points during my cut, however I don't have any in particular poses as I was not aware of the competition


----------



## sprayer

Considering this was a 10 week full time job TJ do these photo shoots pay adequetly? No need to say how much just interested to know if they pay appropriately for the time and hard work that goes into it.


----------



## Leonwales

amazing transformation!


----------



## MuscleFood

TJ_ said:


> I can private mail you/send you all my progress pictures taken at various points during my cut, however I don't have any in particular poses as I was not aware of the competition


TJ email me all the photos you have to darren at lativio.com , they wont be used without your permission  And I will get back to you with how it works.


----------



## Levifoster

amazing results.

what are your plans now maintain, bulk?


----------



## Keeks

Awesome transformation, amazing work!!! :thumb:


----------



## ian73

Aye good job awesome work.


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn...now THATS a 10week transformation!!! shoulda started a thread or sumin from the start of the 10 week point!...woulda been ace to have u in my comp thread from the start.

brilliant mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

its also just made me pull my finger out my erse & set a point i want to reach before november 20week bulk comp (which you can get involved in if u fancy)


----------



## Dh2909

Amazing mate! hope the heart problems improve now pal!


----------



## leandreams

lookin fcuking peeled mate !!


----------



## deegan711

Thats ridiculous, amazing 10 week transformation bet your well chuffed just shows what you can get out of 10 weeks real hard graft


----------



## TJ_

MuscleFood said:


> TJ email me all the photos you have to darren at lativio.com , they wont be used without your permission  And I will get back to you with how it works.


Ok brilliant I will have to do it tonight as I'm taking my little girl for a swim now. Cheers bud, will be in touch!


----------



## Loveleelady

amazing! well done looking wow!


----------



## Hoddsy

Way to go


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

well done mate and dem der photo shoots are damn hard work eh, my last one took a full day and was strait after a death training session with jason corrick lol


----------



## Mark2021

Nice mate


----------



## Paz1982

that's fcuking mad for 10 weeks, i'd love to see your diet through that prep


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Jeez bro.... This is uber impressive in just 10weeks!

Nice work


----------



## sadman

awesome job m8 well done!!!


----------



## Skye666

TJ_ said:


> I was just under 15% body fat pre-cut, I started to encounter pretty severe heart palpitations, they progressively got worse and I developed anxiety as a result. I had to finish 2 weeks early which was a bit of a shame! I don't think being lean makes you feel crappy I think the diet/exercise intensity that comes with it does, as for maintaining 5% I don't think that's sensible, it puts your body under a lot of stress and long term I think you will encounter serious health problems as a result, I plan to just float around at around 10% and maybe 13 and a half stone. On my cut all I took was long esthered test, I dropped that 4 weeks out and switched to low dosed var which I continued until my shoot for the muscle preservation, hardness and vascularity. With gear and cutting I'm a strong believer in less is more, it's your diet and training that shape your physique and if your going to take steroids you should be able to justify every single compound, not just chuck anything into your body because it works for someone you know that has a good body.


This is the best and most sensible advice on steroids iv seen written on this site... transformation is incredible well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero

Excellent mate, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## blackfairie

Wow! awesome job


----------



## Ash1981

You gotta be happy with that surely bro?


----------



## yorkshire.lad

you look mental on the right, good job.


----------



## danp83

holy sh1t thats nothing sort of sensational mate, well done, will be plenty of people saying it cant be done in 10 weeks but you just well and truly proved them wrong, 10/10


----------



## 1010AD

Mate you should be well proud of yourself with the hard work you've had to put in to get a body like that, well done. If i had a transformation like yours i'd even have the photo up in the front room.


----------



## Milky

You look fu*king awesome but god knows why you put it in the steroid section you tit :lol:

Anyway moved it to the inspiration section where it should be :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85

Amazing job bro just goes to show what dedication and hard work can deliver !

I think u would look awesome at 13/14 stone and 10%

Bf


----------



## Arc

TJ_ said:


> I was just under 15% body fat pre-cut, I started to encounter pretty severe heart palpitations, they progressively got worse and I developed anxiety as a result. I had to finish 2 weeks early which was a bit of a shame! I don't think being lean makes you feel crappy I think the diet/exercise intensity that comes with it does, as for maintaining 5% I don't think that's sensible, it puts your body under a lot of stress and long term I think you will encounter serious health problems as a result, I plan to just float around at around 10% and maybe 13 and a half stone. On my cut all I took was long esthered test, I dropped that 4 weeks out and switched to low dosed var which I continued until my shoot for the muscle preservation, hardness and vascularity. With gear and cutting I'm a strong believer in less is more, *it's your diet and training that shape your physique *and if your going to take steroids you should be able to justify every single compound, not just chuck anything into your body because it works for someone you know that has a good body.


first awesome transformation keep up the hard work

interested to hear all about your workout while bulking and cutting, training tips that shaped your physique like that


----------



## Aslan

Out of interest, can you post up your diet during the cut?


----------



## latblaster

Now I'm completely depressed after seeing those a bloody mazing results!

10 weeks....an truly excellent physique; & again 'it's diet/training not steroids' that gets results.


----------



## Chris86

Well done man that's some going I never thought that could be done in 10 weeks .


----------



## kriss

WOW!!!

awesome job dude! can you start a thread on your training, diet ect I am very intrested in how you done this the transformation is just amazing for such a short time!!

I want to go to the gym after seeing what you have achieved!


----------



## Leonwales

http://www.heatworld.com/Fun-Stuff/2013/08/The-heat-Readers-Torso-Contest-2013-is-here-/

You should apply for this. £1000 shopping vouchers, trip to London paid for and a magazine photoshoot. You'd kill it.


----------



## yorkshire.lad

Leonwales said:


> http://www.heatworld.com/Fun-Stuff/2013/08/The-heat-Readers-Torso-Contest-2013-is-here-/
> 
> You should apply for this. £1000 shopping vouchers, trip to London paid for and a magazine photoshoot. You'd kill it.


those winners are ****ing ****! TJ_ would definitely take it lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Leonwales said:


> http://www.heatworld.com/Fun-Stuff/2013/08/The-heat-Readers-Torso-Contest-2013-is-here-/
> 
> You should apply for this. £1000 shopping vouchers, trip to London paid for and a magazine photoshoot. You'd kill it.


You have to take a photo of yourself with a heat magazine lol fcuk that!


----------



## Guest

TJ_ said:


> 14.7 stone, 11.9 stone lol


You don't look like your carrying 3 stone of fat aha

Look fvcking good in the second mate! Well done


----------



## TJ_

Jd123 said:


> You don't look like your carrying 3 stone of fat aha
> 
> Look fvcking good in the second mate! Well done


A lot of it was probably water my bulk was disgusting! And cheers


----------



## TJ_

Leonwales said:


> http://www.heatworld.com/Fun-Stuff/2013/08/The-heat-Readers-Torso-Contest-2013-is-here-/
> 
> You should apply for this. £1000 shopping vouchers, trip to London paid for and a magazine photoshoot. You'd kill it.


I think I will, then I'll turn up to the photo shoot midst bulk season looking like a deca hippo haha


----------



## TJ_

:lol:

@Leonwales


----------



## TELBOR

TJ_ said:


> View attachment 133823
> :lol:
> 
> @Leonwales


Mate you should win that with ease!


----------



## cooper79

@tj epic transformation


----------



## Adz

Amazing progress!!

Would you mind sharing some of your diet and training?


----------



## Leonwales

TJ_ said:


> View attachment 133823
> :lol:
> 
> @Leonwales


EPIC! are we going halves?


----------



## B-rad

awesome physique!!


----------



## WilsonR6

Smashed it mate


----------



## husaberg

if i had a hat i'd take it off to you..fair play ..what were you using toward the end? be interested to know


----------



## Kaiz

TJ_ said:


> Alright guys just a quick update, just finished my shoot (thank **** for that!) so now I'm off gear and hopefully my health gets back to normal, here's a pic, not sure how I feel about the end result but I'm glad it's all over and done with!
> 
> cheers


Awesome transformation..well done 

What was your cycle for the first pic and second pic? Also how far apart where they? and in your first pic is that just after one cycle?


----------



## Heath

Great transformation mate

Must have been prepped by Team @Milky :lol:


----------



## RYU18

Awesome transformation. Inspiring! Good luck with the Heat mag!


----------



## Leetflex

Really good job mate. Maybe you can try a physique division contest, you would do well! I also want to get in better shape then give a contest a try. Good luck for the future. You have a good look and aesthetic structure.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Nice tat mate.

And awesome physique (no-****)


----------



## fitrut

wow awesome, well done!


----------



## anacoholic

you look amazing mate


----------



## PurpleOnes

The second picture looks awesome!


----------



## Skye666

:thumb: great transformation


----------



## DarthMaulscle

Fuarq, excellent work man


----------

